# Basso to Disco...



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

and Levi just pooped his pants! Well, we had to know it would happen to the poor guy. Oh well, at least it wasn't Ullrich that he got the shaft for. I wonder what Popovich is thinking now?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

basso will be the grand tour contender. levi will race in the US and the shorter euro stage races. possibly making a bid for the vuelta, but that makes a looooooooong season.

this is all a guess.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*hmmmmm*

No surprises here. However, a rider going for the triple GT (Giro, TDF, Vuelta) winner would be something to see. I doubt it, but, it would be something......


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Contract provisions.*

I wonder if Basso get's to use Lance's lawyers. He seems as though he may need them in the future.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Mosovich said:


> I wonder what Popovich is thinking now?


"I hope those Spanish judges get around to the Puerto case before next July."


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> and Levi just pooped his pants! Well, we had to know it would happen to the poor guy. Oh well, at least it wasn't Ullrich that he got the shaft for. I wonder what Popovich is thinking now?



Danielson is going to get screwed royally!

So its brakejovic.

time to jump ship.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Popo is the guy who's the real loser since he's the one nearest his best years. Levi is already old, JB is very young. TD will be a good domestique on the early parts of the climbs - since he's never there later.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

While Danielson has some talent he has done nothing to show that he is and up and coming grand tour winner. He is prefect material for a super worker and a challenger for smaller stage races or a grand tour where the team leader is not riding. Levi while talented falls into the same territory hes a good bet for a top 5 in any grand tour and a good leader for a smaller stage race but he has not show that he can close the deal on a win. Both will be paided well so I doubt will be too unhappy.



bas said:


> Danielson is going to get screwed royally!
> 
> So its brakejovic.
> 
> time to jump ship.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the reason Basso has a "gentlemen's agreement" to submit a DNA sample is since the Spanish court has tossed the whole case in the dumpster as far as the riders go he is willing to bet the court won't release any of the samples for comparative testing.


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

*aaaarrrg*

Can you say "methodical and controlled TDF ala Armstrong years"...........Ho Hum.......:Yawn:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Nice!!!*

time to pull out those disco jerseys again.

Basso is my favorite since Fasso. He Italian and now rides for US squad :thumbsup:.
Best of both worlds for me!


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

VERY VERY COOL!

and no surprise,I mean he would have had to take a HUGE pay cut to stay with a small Italian team

Look forward to Lance and Basso kickn it in Austin in Dec.

Disco will RULE the world Muhuhuh

Guess Trek prices will not go down now


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

offthefront66 said:


> Can you say "methodical and controlled TDF ala Armstrong years"...........Ho Hum.......:Yawn:


There's a good possibility that Basso's "preparation" won't be quite as good as it was the last few years. He may not be nearly so dominant next year.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Uhmmmm*



Dwayne Barry said:


> There's a good possibility that Basso's "preparation" won't be quite as good as it was the last few years. He may not be nearly so dominant next year.



Dude.....Basso said "there will be days of revenge"! Day's of Revenge he said!!! You gotta look forward to that. He's going to be super motivated.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*No more Disco Homers*



DIRT BOY said:


> time to pull out those disco jerseys again.
> 
> Basso is my favorite since Fasso. He Italian and now rides for US squad :thumbsup:.
> Best of both worlds for me!



What will they call the Disco Homer's now? What is the Italian word for homer? We gotta get us an italian name now.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Bruyneel to Leipheimer:*


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> I think the reason Basso has a "gentlemen's agreement" to submit a DNA sample is since the Spanish court has tossed the whole case in the dumpster as far as the riders go he is willing to bet *the court won't release any of the samples* for comparative testing.


...I will bet you, that with this announcement, the Puerto blood samples for Brillo MYSTERIOUSLY disappear from Teh Spanish Policia evidence room before the end of this week.... 

and that Basso's DNA information gets leaked...

AND that June 27, 2007 the headlines will be... 

* .....DNA SLAMS THE "PUERTO" ON BASSO*....

wanna take that bet?
b0nk


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Argentius said:


>


Levi has proven he can't win the Tour. His best bet is the Vuelta.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

chuckice said:


> Levi has proven he can't win the Tour. His best bet is the Vuelta.


Levi has never proven he can win any GT.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm glad to see this. Good, high profile rider on an American team.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Scorched earth is how the Disco train will ride the Giro and the TdF for Basso. Bruyneel will be cracking the whip. No Triki? No Eki? No probs. Just insert Danielson and Leipheimer.

Let's picture the train in this order right at the base of the first TdF cat 1 climb to send the message (remember the ridiculous tempo the 2005 team set up Courchevel?):

1. Padrnos
2. Noval
3. Martinez
4. Hincapie
5. Chechu
6. Popovych
7. Danielson
8. Leipheimer
9. Basso.

Yikes.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait a minute, why do some people feel Levi just got screwed? Johan is not likely to allow Basso to chase both the Giro and the Tour. I think that goes against his philosophy of good preperation for the Tour, which he would undoubtedly rather have that a Giro win. Perhaps Levi can pursue the Giro or Vuelta and ride alongside Basso in the tour. Similiar to what il falco did for that armstrong guy. 

This is good for Disco, Basso seems like a class act who has yet to reach his full potential, i rate Johan as a better DS that Riis at CSC (when it comes to grand tour preps) and predict Johan will tap into that potential and get some unreal results, armstrong will likely contribute to Basso's success and you could see him winning the TDF for the next few years.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Levi has never proven he can win any GT.


Very true...but if he wants a GT victory the Vuelta is still likely his best bet.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

I'd like to see Danielson go to CSC, if anyone can develop talent it's Riis.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Pfffft, come on.... we all know that when Landis gets out from under the thumb and the hip is declared safe, I WONDER where he will go... only one place....CSC with his little buddy... sounds like a fun matchup. IF he comes back that is...

Danielson... frail and not around when the cards are played... but then again... several young stars showed that exact same weakness this year.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> I think the reason Basso has a "gentlemen's agreement" to submit a DNA sample is since the Spanish court has tossed the whole case in the dumpster as far as the riders go he is willing to bet the court won't release any of the samples for comparative testing.


I truly hope that's not the case, but rather that it's due to an honest commitment by Disco to do the right thing and restore some trust in the sport.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Basso to Disco means one thing...*

More Elisa Basso! I have already started my tribute on my blog.

http://richsbuzz.blogspot.com


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Rumsfeld out..now this...*

these are interesting days indeed...changing of the guards are always good times.


----------



## peter1 (Apr 10, 2002)

Don't cry for Leipheimer, Popovych, Danielson etc. No way was Bryneel going to pass up a newly cleared Basso. From what I saw last year in the Giro, he was head and shoulders above anyone in the peloton. (Why that was, I couldn't say...)

But anyway, I can't think that Basso is any more guilty than anyone else. I'm sure Disco has an easy out on his contract, though.


----------



## Greenday4561 (Aug 13, 2005)

Basso France
Popo Italy
Levi Vuelta
Hincapie Roubaix


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Considering Levi's performance in the Tour's TT and considering Basso just barely got away by the skin of his teeth, it makes sense to me that they would sign with Disco! Disco CLEARLY has one of the best "programs" in the cycling world! (did I say that?? I didnt say that did I?) :thumbsup:


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Found this on www.thepaceline.com. The Amgen people were interviewing LL.

"TWR: Please tell us about your role on the team. Were you promised a leadership role at the Tour de France?

LL: Yes, I was. But depending upon who else they sign, it might be a co-leadership role, which isn't a bad thing. They might sign another high profile rider before the end of the year and if so, we'll share the leadership. But there are other races that I target as well that I'll be the leader for, like the Tour of California, (Tour of ) Georgia, the Dauphine Libere, and the Tour of Germany, which I love as well. I think I can do well at or win those races."

Sounds like he has been mentally preparing himself for something like this. Sucks to be him.

OTH, I'm stoked that Basso is riding for DC. However, he's not the only rider they are getting from CSC; Brian Vandborg has also signed. Unfortunately, don't know much about him yet. It'll be interesting to see how the team dynamics and egos work out this coming year.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

...and Elisa Basso bringing up the rear!!!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> and Levi just pooped his pants! Well, we had to know it would happen to the poor guy. Oh well, at least it wasn't Ullrich that he got the shaft for. I wonder what Popovich is thinking now?


No big surprise...I heard him on Italian T.V. way back in July saying that's where he wanted to go...http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67402


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

El Caballito said:


> ...and Elisa Basso bringing up the *rear*!!!


.................huh.............. 










oops, I thought you said bring up her rear....my bad...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Discovery promised everything Basso wanted, which definitely includes the Giro:

http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/pro-tour/2005-2006/sport_sto1004651.shtml

""The ambitions we both have don't focus solely on the Tour de France, but on a whole range of events that includes the Giro d'Italia.
They have guaranteed me everything that I have asked for," he said, adding that he had not yet spoken to seven-time Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong, who retains a controlling interest in the team."




johngfoster said:


> Found this on www.thepaceline.com. The Amgen people were interviewing LL.
> 
> "TWR: Please tell us about your role on the team. Were you promised a leadership role at the Tour de France?
> 
> ...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yup*



cheddarlove said:


> Considering Levi's performance in the Tour's TT and considering Basso just barely got away by the skin of his teeth, it makes sense to me that they would sign with Disco! Disco CLEARLY has one of the best "programs" in the cycling world! (did I say that?? I didnt say that did I?) :thumbsup:


This morning some buddies and I were talking about what a sucky year it was for Levi in his TT'ing. His TT skills hurt him big time.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

I wondor if they will strongly suggest he race in some stateside race like the TOC or TDG?


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

Granted they do have a good program, but am I the only one that feels that Disco is kind of 'Yankeeizing' the sport with these new additions? Maybe we should put a salary cap on the ProTour teams.


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I stand corrected. I had previosully wrote that Johan would not allow Basso to attempt the double, I was wrong. 

Next year should be interesting for DC, Popo ready to rise to the next level with a TDF stage win in his pocket, Levi and Basso as co-leaders. I never liked that co-leader crap, guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

This is going to make for some vicious racing betwen CSC and Disco next year.


----------



## Stasera (Mar 6, 2006)

JGUTZ said:


> Next year should be interesting for DC, Popo ready to rise to the next level with a TDF stage win in his pocket, Levi and Basso as co-leaders. I never liked that co-leader crap, guess we'll have to wait and see.


I don't think we'll have to worry about that co-leader crap. Even if Levi was "promised" a co-leader spot, I can't see Disco abandoning their seven-times-proven formula of having everyone ride for a guy who is the most dominant grand tour rider of his generation, just to keep a promise to Levi.


----------

